#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: سرويس SIP TRUNK چیست؟

## nekooee

سرويس SIP TRUNK

  شرح سرویس

در نسل جدید شبکه های مخابراتی NGN که کلیه ارتباطات بر مبنای IP می باشد، جهت ارتباط بین مراکز تلفنی و همچنین ارتباط مراکز تلفن خصوصی PBX از ترانکهای بسته ای ( PACKET TRUNK) استفاده می شودکه نوعی از آن SIP TRUNK می باشد و جایگزین ارتباطات PRA و E۱ در شبکه های TDM است. مشترکانی که می خواهند از سرویس های متنوع VOIP برخوردار شوند می توانند از این سرویس بهره بگیرند.
از این لینک می توان برای انتقال Voice برروی IP استفاده کرد.
جهت اتصال مرکز تلفن بخش خصوصی با ورودی دیتا به شبکه مخابراتی به جای PRA  يا  E۱ از لینک های مبتنی بر دیتا نظیر ADSL یا G.SHDSL با پروتکل SIP Trunk استفاده می شود.


  مزایای سرویس

- امکان واگذاری گستره متنوعی از کانال های همزمان و نامبرینگ متناظر با آن بنا به درخواست متقاضی. به طور مثال: تعداد ۱۰ ، ۲۰ ، ۱۵۰ و یا ۱۰۰۰ کانال
- قابل استفاده بر روی کابل مسی و فیبر نوری
- عدم نیاز به افزایش تعداد تجهیزات سمت متقاضی با افزایش تعدادشماره (مثلا ۱۲۰ شماره تلفن با فقط یک مودم قابل سرویس دهی است)
- عدم وجود محدودیت جغرافیایی برای ارائه سرویس
- کاهش هزینه تجهیزات مورد نیاز
- امکان مدیریت ترافیک صوتی ارسالی بر روی لینک به دلیل استفاده از بسته های IP


ویژگی های سرویس

- تجهیزات نهایی سمت متقاضی باید پروتکل SIP وIP را پشتیبانی نماید .
- متقاضی سرویس نیازمند خریداری مودم های G.ShDSL.Bis می باشد.
- استفاده از پهنای باند اینترانتی به میزان مورد نیاز جهت مکالمه همزمان و عدم دایری اینترنت بر روی پورت ADSL یا G.SHDSL

----------

*AMD*,*md4683*,*مجید89*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

*مودم G.SHDSL.BIS جی دات بیز (سیپ SIP ترانک)*مودم G.SHDSL.BIS  چیست و برای چه منظوری استفاده می شود. مودم G.shdsl.bis مودم هایی هستند  که امکان دریافت و تبادل دیتا را با پهنای باند زیاد فراهم میکنند. این  استاندارد نسل جدید مودم های DSL می باشد که کار تبدیل سیگنال های آنالوگ  به دیجیتال و بالعکس را با ظرفیت بالای انتقال انجام می دهند. مودم های  G.SHDSL.BIS می توانند تا 4 زوج سیم را پشتیبانی کنند و قابلیت ارسال و  دریافت اطلاعات تا نرخ 5696 کیلو بیت بر ثانیه روی هر زوج سیم را دارا می  باشند و می توانند در فواصل بیشتری نسبت به مودم های e1 استفاده شوند.
در ایران برای ارتباط شبکه ای لازم جهت برقراری ترانک sip بین مشترک و مرکز مخابراتی از مودم های G.SHDSL.BIS  استفاده می شود. امکان برقراری یک ترانک تحت پروتکل sip از طریق شبکه میسر  می باشد، ولی شرکت مخابرات به دلایلی که احتمالا بستر موجود مخابراتی و  امنیت ارتباط، از شاخص ترین های آن بوده است از مودم دات بیز برای بستر  مورد نیاز جهت ترانک های پر ظرفیت SIP استفاده می کند و از متقاضیان خطوط  پر ظرفیت میخواهد تا مودم هایی که از این استاندارد پشتیبانی می کنند را  تهیه نمایند.

----------

*AMD*,*md4683*,*مجید89*

----------

